# B&P Shotgun Shells



## Ducs N Bucs 4 Life (Aug 7, 2008)

I just bought 2 cases of #4 steel B&P Italian shotgun shells. Has anybody tried these? I usually use Winchester Xpert.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

What did a case run ya if you dont mind me asking, A guy I shoot league with uses them and really crushes the clays and he swears by them, Before this summer I had never even heard of them.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Yea i have heard good things but never shot them myself :sniper:


----------



## Ducs N Bucs 4 Life (Aug 7, 2008)

goosehunternd said:


> What did a case run ya if you dont mind me asking, A guy I shoot league with uses them and really crushes the clays and he swears by them, Before this summer I had never even heard of them.


$93 for a case of 1 1/8 oz. 250 shells, free shipping.


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

They are my favorite shell. I have had really good performance w/ the F2 Classic 1 1/5 oz. #5s for field trial gunning for Springers. They kill as far as you can hit and the hull is specially designed to reduce recoil and it works. European #5s would be US #5 1/2 if there was such a thing. They're just the thing for long range pheasants.

I've also used their target loads w/ good results but I can't say my scores were any better than w/ AAs.


----------

